# Ya gotta try this animated desktop background!!!



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

This thing is sweeeeet!

It is an animated background for your desktop featuring changing, swirling, twisting, fading, zooming, psycodelic patterns that alternate amongst different pictures...You have complete control over all aspects, & can even use your own pics!

...does use some energy to run, but you can turn it on/off with a click...you can opt to run @ startup, or remain off untill you choose to fire up... so easy to operate!

ya' gotta check it out!!!

http://www.geisswerks.com/drempels/


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

You can run your screensavers as your backgroud using vital desktop from here.

http://www.vital-desktop.com/

Or use other animated desktops with dreamrender from here.

http://www.dreamrender.com/


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

You can add your own textures to the drempels software.

3. review of requirements on creating/adding textures:
1. 256x256 is the preferred size, but images can be any size.
2. 24-bit
3. TGA, BMP, or JPG format (note: TGA/BMP are fastest)
4. must be placed the image folder you've specified from the
config panel.


----------

